# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  ابني يسألني عن الرحمن

## سارة بنت محمد

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله 
إن أسئلة الأبناء تعد من أكثر الظواهر المنتشرة في بيوتنا وهي ظاهرة صحية وطيبة وتدل على أن الطفل فيه ذكاء ونفسية سوية فأبشري أختي الحريصة على ولدك 
ولأنه كثيرا ما تكون هذه الأسئلة متعلقة بالله عز وجل وبالدين وقد تكون أسئلة محرجة ففي هذا الموضوع نتناول الأسئلة المتعلقة بالله عز وجل ومسائل الغيب وغيرها وكذلك الأسئلة المحرجة مما طرحه بعض الأطفال على أمهاتهم 
ويمكن للأمهات الفطنات أن تبادر أولادها بطرح بعض هذا الأسئلة عليهم وتنتظر الإجابة منهم وتحاورهم بها

قبل الشروع في ذلك أرجو الانتباه لبعض الأمور
1- الألفاظ المستخدمة في الكلام عن الله ننتبه لها بدقة لأن هناك ألفاظ لا يصح استخدامها في الكلام عن الله عز وجل
2- الإجابة تكون على قدر سن الطفل السائل ونفسيته فالمسألة فيها مرونة كبيرة
3- الإجابات تكون على قدر عطائك العلمي له قبل السؤال فأنا أفترض أنك أمٌ حريصة على أن تقصي من السيرة وقصص الأنبياء والصالحين وتوجيه ولدك وبيان الصواب والخطأ قدر استطاعتك 
4- إيجاد مساحات من الوضوح والصراحة بين الوالدين والطفل ..هذا يجعل للطفل مرجعية موثوق بها ويرفع الحرج عند تعرضه لأي شيء يحتاج فيه لسؤال الأهل
5- لا للتملل والصد ..نعم لترتيب الوقت وتنظيمه
6- الحياء مطلوب محبوب...نحن نتكلم بصراحة ولكن لكل وقت أذان وإذا كانت المناهج الدراسية تعتمد على معلومةقصيرة تتراكم بتوسع حتى تكتمل فكذلك الحال في كل معلومة حياتية وشرعية ...لا يمكن أن نعطي الطفل كل الحقائق دفعة واحدة 
7- أولادنا أمانة نُسأل عنه ..فلا ينبغي تضييع الأمانة والتفريط فيها وتركها لكل من هب ودب يتلاعب بها

أسأل الله العظيم أن يهدي أولاد المسلمين

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

اللهم آمين ،، بارك الله فيك موضوع قيم

----------


## أم أروى المكية

بارك الله فيك موضوع يستحق الاهتمام .

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

------
- أين الله؟

في السماء على العرش ربنا قال : الرحمن على العرش استوى 
العرش ده كبير جدااااااا وربنا أكبر من العرش أنت مش هتقدر تتخيل هو أد أيه كبير لأن ربنا مفيش حاجة زيه أبدا هو أجمل وأعظم وأكبر من كل حاجة هتتخيلها 

- هنروحله امتى؟

ربنا خلقنا في الدنيا عشان نجمع حسنات كثييييييييييرة جدا وبعدين نروحله لما نموت اللي عمل حسنات كثير أوي يدخل الجنة ويشوف ربنا ويبقى عنده كل حاجة بيحبها واللي مش هيبقى عنه حسنات هيروح النار ومش هيشوف ربنا 


- عنده إيدين وفم وبياكل؟؟

ربنا عنده يدين بس مش زي إيدنا لأن ربنا ليس كمثله شيء 
لكن مش بياكل لأنه مش محتاج ياكل 
أنت بتاكل عشان تكبر ..ربنا كبير مش محتاج ياكل عشان يكبر
أنت بتاكل عشان تبقى قوي ..ربنا قوي مش محتاج ياكل عشان يكون قوي


- ربنا هيفرح لما أجيبله هديه؟

ربنا ادالك كل الهدايا والنعم دي وطلب منك تعبده وحده وتحبه وتسمع كلامه في القرآن وتسمع كلام النبي وتحبه 
ربنا بيفرح لما حد يدعيه ويعمل الطاعة 
لو حد ذكر الله وسبح ربنا بيذكره ويقول اسمه عند الملائكة 
ربنا مش محتاج منك هدية لأن هو اللي بيديك كل الهدايا والنعم ..حتى أنا لو جبت لك شيء دي أصلا من نعم ربنا عليا وعليك ..لأن هو اللي أنعم عليا بالفلوس
لكن ربنا يحب منك أن قلبك يحبه ويسمع كلامه ويحب منك تسارع للطاعة وتبعد عن الغلط


-- بنتى عندها اربع سنوات .. عندها فضول لكل شئ .. كل ما اكلمها عن الله .. بتبقى عاوزة تعرف عنه شىء ملموس .. ولما اشرحلها ..ان ربنا اكبر من كل شىء يا مريم ومينفعش نشوفه .. تقولى ليه هو زعلان .. طب ليه مش عاوز يشوفنا !!


قولي لها : 
ربنا هــ "نراه" في الآخرة هيشوفه المؤمنون لأن ربنا جميل وكبير وعظيم والنظر لوجهة دي حاجة جميلة جدااااا فهي مكافأة المؤمنين لأنهم عبدوا ربنا في الدنيا وحبوه من غير ما يروه
وربنا سبحانه وتعالى بيحب المؤمنين فاحنا علينا نهتم نكون مؤمنين ونعمل اللي ربنا بيحبه عشان ندخل الجنة وننظر لوجه الله ونكلم ربنا
وربنا يرانا في كل وقت وحين ومطلع علينا فكل ما بنؤدي طاعة ربنا سبحانه وتعالى يرانا ويفرح بعبده المؤمن ويذكره عند الملائكة ولازم نعرف أن ربنا يرانا فنبعد عن المعاصي 

يتبع بإذن الله

----------


## أم أروى المكية

اللهم اهدنا واهد أبنائنا وأبناء المسلمين إلى صراطك المستقيم .

----------

